# %!$§?# printing with cups/epson/whatever

## eNTi

i'm so pissed and i'm desperate right now. i've tried to set up my printer AGAIN for hours now. it worked until 2 or 3 days ago another "update" would come out. i'm not even sure, what got updated, i figure it was foomatic (i do not even need those drivers). i know, that i should not complain about such issues, while being unstable (~x86) but i really need help on this. i've been going thorugh this PRINTER-HELL about 5 or 6 times now. i've even bought a printer, of which i KNEW it should work with linux, because i RTFMs.

so what happend? i hit the print button and nothing would come out. debug2 in /etc/cupsd.conf would show me a lot of stuff in /var/log/cups/error_log. escepcially weird where those status lines, that would repeat for a few hundert times. now the only strange two lines i could discover where:

```

E [28/Oct/2003:22:33:14 +0100] PID 32613 stopped with status 1!

D [28/Oct/2003:22:33:14 +0100] [Job 86] PPD file is broken. Cannot get option of

 PIPS.DEBUG: cups->header.Duplex = 0

```

i have no clue why this would happen, but it does. it worked before like a charm and now it just doesnt. it's like windows, really.

i've went through the epson+cups and stuff tutorials in tips&tricks a hundert times. i reemerged everything a dozen times and the only - short lived - success i got, was, that my printer actually printed. but it was pure foobar. i read something in this foobar, that the printer needs to be configured. so i did in the browser interface. even though everything was set correctly ALREADY. after that again nothing. same msg. ppd is broken blah-blah.

maybe someone figured something out or maybe there's a bug, i just dont want to get this experience of a non-working printer again, after hours of making homework and then not beeing able to print it... 

my printer is a epson stylus c82 and i emerged the packages:

cups, psutils, ghostscript

i also use the epson-drivers v2.6.2.

----------

## Budro

e,

I always run in "~x86" mode and have not seen your problem yet although I am printing to my Epson C82 attached to an XP machine via CUPS/SAMBA. I generated my .ppd files via CUPS's web interface using  CUPS+GIMP-print v4.3.5 back in April and been using it since with no probs.

Here is what I have installed.....

```

root # qpkg -v -I | egrep "cups|gimp|print"

gnome-base/gnome-print-0.35-r3 *

gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.3.1 *

gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.3.1 *

xfce-base/xfprint-4.0.0 *

net-print/cups-1.1.19-r1 *

net-print/libgnomecups-0.1.6 *

net-print/foomatic-2.0.2 *

net-print/gnome-cups-manager-0.17 *

media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.5-r1 *

media-gfx/gimp-1.2.3-r3 *

```

Here is the first 30 of my epson.ppd:

```

ppd # head -30 epson.ppd

*PPD-Adobe: "4.3"

*%PPD file for CUPS/GIMP-print.

*%Copyright 1993-2001 by Easy Software Products, All Rights Reserved.

*%This PPD file may be freely used and distributed under the terms of

*%the GNU GPL.

*FormatVersion: "4.3"

*FileVersion:   "4.3.5"

*LanguageVersion: English

*LanguageEncoding: ISOLatin1

*PCFileName:    "escp2-c82.ppd"

*Manufacturer:  "EPSON"

*Product:       "(GIMP-print v4.3.5)"

*ModelName:     "escp2-c82"

*ShortNickName: "EPSON Stylus C82"

*NickName:      "EPSON Stylus C82, CUPS+GIMP-print v4.3.5"

*PSVersion:     "(3010.000) 550"

*LanguageLevel: "2"

*ColorDevice:   True

*DefaultColorSpace: RGB

*FileSystem:    False

*LandscapeOrientation: Plus90

*TTRasterizer:  Type42

*cupsVersion:   1.1

*cupsModelNumber: "44"

*cupsManualCopies: True

*cupsFilter:    "application/vnd.cups-raster 100 rastertoprinter"

*cupsFilter:    "application/vnd.cups-command 33 commandtoepson"

*OpenUI *PageSize: PickOne

*OrderDependency: 10 AnySetup *PageSize

*DefaultPageSize: Letter

```

----------

## AtomicDog

I have an Epson C80 (almost the same printer as yours) and I was having similar issues, but was able to get my printer working after removing the printer configuration, re-emerging packages, and installing the printer again using the KDE printer manager.

Try using gimp-print (emerge gimp-print) in combination with cups, that seems to work well for me (cups lists it as "Foomatic + gimp-print-ijs").

Also, do you get any output from 'escputil'?  Try the following command, substituting '/dev/usb/lp0' for whatever your printer's location is:

```
escputil -ink-level --new --raw-device=/dev/usb/lp0
```

You should get some kind of ink level reading.  If not, this may point towards problems outside of cups.  I can email you my cups settings if you'd like.

----------

## eNTi

i finnally managed to print a test-page. i've used gimp-print 4.3.5 and foomatic 3.0.0.

for some unknown reason the epson drivers are not making valid ppd files any longer.

it's still not working with pdf for example.

----------

## Budro

Try downloading a PPD file from

http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_C82

I can also send a copy of mine if you like??

----------

## eNTi

after printing a test page i got a client-not-possible error. i somehow figured out that it might got something to do with the ekpd that was running that time. so i purged the epson drivers from the hdd an now everything is working fine until now. again i'm not sure what i did in what order but some tips of the "tips & tricks" area of this forum are outdated. if i'm very bored i'll try all that from scratch. making your printer what it's supposed to still is a horror and i wonder if this will ever get better. maybe i'll should do something about that. i already get the creeps from my next printer update.

thx for all your help.

----------

## simbolo

Hey I was wondering how do you use gimp-print drivers or ppds or whatever with cups, short of manually dropping them into the model dir, because when I emerge gimp-print and restart cups I do not see any extra printers present in the web based config.

and another thing I also have an epson c82 and it worked fine with cups and drivers from http://www.epkowa.co.jp/english/linux_e/index.html , but since i reinstalled gentoo like 2 days ago those drivers do not wanto compile, giving me:

```

 make

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/local/backup/drivers/pips-sc82s-cups-2.6.2'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/local/backup/drivers/pips-sc82s-cups-2.6.2/src          '

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/backup/drivers/pips-sc82s-cups-2.6.2/src'

Making all in ekpd

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/local/backup/drivers/pips-sc82s-cups-2.6.2/ekp          d'

Making all in rc

make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/local/backup/drivers/pips-sc82s-cups-2.6.2/ekp          d/rc'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/backup/drivers/pips-sc82s-cups-2.6.2/ekpd          /rc'

make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/local/backup/drivers/pips-sc82s-cups-2.6.2/ekp          d'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/backup/drivers/pips-sc82s-cups-2.6.2/ekpd          '

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/backup/drivers/pips-sc82s-cups-2.6.2/ekpd          '

Making all in ekpstm

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/local/backup/drivers/pips-sc82s-cups-2.6.2/ekp          stm'

if test ! -d ./ekpstm-1.1.2; then \

        cd . ;\

        tar xfz ekpstm-1.1.2.tar.gz ;\

fi

cd ./ekpstm-1.1.2 ;\

if test ! -s Makefile; then \

        if test "sc82s" = "sc880" -o "sc82s" = "sc980" \

                -o "sc82s" = "pm820cug" -o "sc82s" = "pm3300cug"; then \

                ./configure --prefix=/usr --disable-reset ;\

        else \

                ./configure --prefix=/usr ;\

        fi ;\

fi ;\

make

make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/local/backup/drivers/pips-sc82s-cups-2.6.2/ekp          stm/ekpstm-1.1.2'

make  all-recursive

make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/local/backup/drivers/pips-sc82s-cups-2.6.2/ekp          stm/ekpstm-1.1.2'

Making all in intl

make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/local/backup/drivers/pips-sc82s-cups-2.6.2/ekp          stm/ekpstm-1.1.2/intl'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/backup/drivers/pips-sc82s-cups-2.6.2/ekps          tm/ekpstm-1.1.2/intl'

Making all in po

make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/local/backup/drivers/pips-sc82s-cups-2.6.2/ekp          stm/ekpstm-1.1.2/po'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/backup/drivers/pips-sc82s-cups-2.6.2/ekps          tm/ekpstm-1.1.2/po'

Making all in src

make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/local/backup/drivers/pips-sc82s-cups-2.6.2/ekp          stm/ekpstm-1.1.2/src'

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../pixmaps   -I../intl       -I/usr/include/g          tk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -I/usr/X11R6/include    -          g -O2 -Wall -c main.c

main.c: In function `main':

main.c:73: error: label at end of compound statement

make[5]: *** [main.o] Error 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/backup/drivers/pips-sc82s-cups-2.6.2/ekps          tm/ekpstm-1.1.2/src'

make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/backup/drivers/pips-sc82s-cups-2.6.2/ekps          tm/ekpstm-1.1.2'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/backup/drivers/pips-sc82s-cups-2.6.2/ekps          tm/ekpstm-1.1.2'

make[2]: *** [all-local] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/backup/drivers/pips-sc82s-cups-2.6.2/ekps          tm'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/local/backup/drivers/pips-sc82s-cups-2.6.2'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

```

and if I use the rpm binary and try to print the job gets automatically aborted and cups log gives me:

```

 [31/Oct/2004:02:22:16 -0500] [Job 2] PageSize = [ 612 792 ], HWResolution = [ 360 360 ]

D [31/Oct/2004:02:22:16 -0500] [Job 2] HWMargins = [ 8.400 39.600 8.400 8.400 ]

D [31/Oct/2004:02:22:16 -0500] [Job 2] matrix = [ 5.000 0.000 0.000 -5.000 -42.000 3918.0$

D [31/Oct/2004:02:22:16 -0500] [Job 2] cups->header.Duplex = 0

D [31/Oct/2004:02:22:16 -0500] [Job 2] cups->page = 2

D [31/Oct/2004:02:22:16 -0500] [Job 2] cups->ppd = 0x8a975a8

D [31/Oct/2004:02:22:16 -0500] [Job 2] cups->ppd->flip_duplex = 0

D [31/Oct/2004:02:22:16 -0500] [Job 2] width = 2976, height = 3720

D [31/Oct/2004:02:22:16 -0500] [Job 2] PageSize = [ 612 792 ], HWResolution = [ 360 360 ]

D [31/Oct/2004:02:22:16 -0500] [Job 2] HWMargins = [ 8.400 39.600 8.400 8.400 ]

D [31/Oct/2004:02:22:16 -0500] [Job 2] matrix = [ 5.000 0.000 0.000 -5.000 -42.000 3918.0$

D [31/Oct/2004:02:22:16 -0500] UpdateJob: job 2, file 0 is complete.

D [31/Oct/2004:02:22:16 -0500] CancelJob: id = 2

D [31/Oct/2004:02:22:16 -0500] StopJob: id = 2, force = 0

D [31/Oct/2004:02:22:16 -0500] StopJob: printer state is 3

```

so to make a long story short, could you please give me your ppd or tell me where to get a proper one?

thanks

by the way im using cups-1.1.21-r2, ghostscript-7.07.1-r7

----------

## VanDan

Same compile problem here ( label at end of compound statement ).

Did you find a solution?

----------

## VanDan

The gimp-print ( cvs recommended currently ) drivers compile cleanly and work very well.

----------

## mosh5382

You can put a ";" on line 73 to complete the make part of the compilation.  I don't know if EKPD will function correctly but the will help you get past that perticular compile problem.  I can promise you there will be more to come!

If it isn't clear you need to edit main.c in the ekpstm folder.

----------

